# Betta Hauki



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like writing stories and poems so I gave it a shot. By the way I know bettas don't live in the oceans, but it worked well.

_Bettas of Deep Blue Seas_
_Jewels to everyone, young, old, and small_
_Swimming into our hearts forever_


I would really like some criticsimism on this (Sorry for bad spelling) I would be suprised if there was none. Thanks!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it! Very nice poem.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks DQ!


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Very awesome! I really want to hear the rest.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a poem, that's all their is. But thanks for your compliment!


----------

